# Reciclar una secadora para hacer una pistola de calor



## pinocho

HOLA  que tal bueno tengo una secadora la que me encontré, en el tacho de  basura , ah si que quiero  hacer un pistola  de calor  de gran intensidad, con  calor regulable , que es  muy necesario para la electrónica bueno saludos,


----------



## DJ DRACO

Un secador de pelo tira mucho viento y un calor moderado.

una pistola de calor tira mucho calor y casi nada de viento.

Son sistemas diferentes y no creo que uno puedo emular al otro.


----------



## tatajara

Yo creo que si draco, habría que ver la manera de disminuir las rpm de la turbina y ver si se puede aumentar el calor de la resistencia o cambiarla, es cuestión de investigar y meter mano jeje
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si fuera un secador Jumbo o Turbo , podría ser , ese es muy chico


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo sigo sosteniendo que no se puede...

Pero intenten y el resultado será plástico fundido y manos dolorosas.


----------



## tatajara

jajaja draco eso del plastico puede ser aunque habria que cambiar la carcasa por algo mas resistente al calor 
saludos


----------



## nocta

Tampoco es imposible de comprar una pistola de calor como para tener que reciclar una secadora de pelo. No son tan caras.

Si la comprás, con 1 o 2 reparaciones podés cubrir la inversión.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Además que no son la misma cosa ni parecida y por lo tanto el gasto y el trabajo de querer emular una cosa usando la otra es mucho mayor aal costo de una nuevita y flamante.

La compras y te anda y tenes garantia y listo


----------



## maezca

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Además que no son la misma cosa ni parecida y por lo tanto el gasto y el trabajo de querer emular una cosa usando la otra es mucho mayor aal costo de una nuevita y flamante.
> 
> La compras y te anda y tenes garantia y listo



si lo miras de esa forma si. pero si queres "practicar" o intentar hacer algo vos mismo esta bien, es mas ami me gusta la idea, aunque no se si es muy viable.


----------



## Pableen

maezca dijo:


> si lo miras de esa forma si. pero si queres "practicar" o intentar hacer algo vos mismo esta bien, es mas ami me gusta la idea, aunque no se si es muy viable.


coincido, y no me parece ninguna locura, hay que cambia la resistencia hacer la velocidad del ventilador completamente variable y agregarle una punta(como me parece ver en el diseño) de algo que se banque mas el calor...
...ver como hacer para que esa punta caliente no derrita el plastico... 
...y ver como hacer para no tocar jamas esa punta por que te vas a acordar toda la vida de no haberte comprado una pistola...
mi vieja tenia un ecador muy viejo de chapa con un mango muy bueno que como secador era una bosta pero si llegas a algo decente con este me lo voy a plantear.
Ahora, si la idea es ahorrar dinero no creo que ahorres mucho y nadie te asegura que lo que logres quede funcional o que no sea extremadamente peligroso. No te lo recomiendo, directamente compra una, trata de pagarla en dos cuotas si no llegas y listo.


----------



## pinocho

no  no dije que lo avía comprado, sino que lo eh encontrado en la basura ,  pero no se apresuren que no  tuve tiempo de armarlo pero ya lo are durante estos días, no lo  haré de carcasa de plástico    lo haré   de  fierro  para temperaturas  muy altas, se muy bien que una pistola de calor  cuesta  menos 30 soles  en peru  pero   la idea   de un genio es  hacer tus propias  maquinas ..con componentes que se puedan reciclar  modificadas  a tus  necesidades .... ya les mando fotos  terminadas no desesperen .. saludos  pinocho ....


----------



## Electronec

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo sigo sosteniendo que no se puede...
> 
> Pero intenten y el resultado será *plástico fundido y manos dolorosas*.



+ 1

Cada cosa para lo que es.

Saludos.


----------



## maezca

pinocho dijo:


> no  no dije que lo avía comprado, sino que lo eh encontrado en la basura ,  pero no se apresuren que no  tuve tiempo de armarlo pero ya lo are durante estos días, no lo  haré de carcasa de plástico    lo haré   de  fierro  para temperaturas  muy altas, se muy bien que una pistola de calor  cuesta  menos 30 soles  en peru  pero   la idea   de un genio es  hacer tus propias  maquinas ..con componentes que se puedan reciclar  modificadas  a tus  necesidades .... ya les mando fotos  terminadas no desesperen .. saludos  pinocho ....



es lo que yo pienso jajaj... espero las fotos


----------



## jkogg

El metal no es buena idea para la carcasa, en la mayoria el motor es de 12volts cd, quiza si reduces la velocidad del motor, al existir menos flujo de aire este tenga mayor temperatura, puedes probar con una resistencia enserie con el motor...


----------



## Javier Alcides

A titulo de ensayo yo me atrevería a seguir sus pasos, es decir, construir un equipo a partir de otro no esta mal.
Para bajarle las revoluciones al soplador, lo que tiene que hacer es diseñar un trimmer, como el que se utiliza para reducir la luminosidad de las lamparas incandescentes.


----------



## djwash

Al disminuir el flujo de aire tenes mayor temperatura en la resistencia, lo que llevara a quemarla en algun punto, creo que sera dificil llegar a un equilibrio, calor vs flujo de aire, para probar esta bueno, y para que crezcan canas tambien...


----------



## jkogg

El trimer quiza no te sirva si ves en el diagrama son dos resistencias en serie y en la de menor valor hay  en paralelo un puente de diodos, de este puente sale el voltaje para alimentar el motor...


----------



## Scooter

Opino como DJ DRACO, pienso que se fundirá la resistencia si se aumenta sustancialmente la temperatura. Después de eso da igual si se pone un trimmer o un botijo.


----------



## oswaldo10

yo creo que no se puede no te daria la temperatura necesaria para emular una pistola de calor y hacer reparaciones como el chip de video de una cp y si cambias y cambias estarias cambiando todo


----------



## lamole

La resistencia de calefacción se regularía con un triac y la velocidad del motor (que es DC), seria a modo de prueba con un potenciometro conectado al mismo puente de diodos. Con los dos reguladores se puede probar hasta donde resiste la carcasa el calor y cuanto flujo de aire es el adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## tu jefa

Bueno aunque el tema es algo viejo estoy seguro que les va interesar.

Al igual que "maezca" por convicción, sostuve que se podía fabricar una pistola de calor a partir de una secadora de cabello para soldar y desoldar componentes SMD, hasta fui mas allá; intente fabricar un "Lápiz" de aire caliente y pues resulto, funciona sin problemas.

lo unico que use:

-Nicromo de la secadora
-Aislante termico de la secadora
-El cuerpo de un cautin
-Transformador de bajada hierro silicio 6:1 ,6 amperes
-Compresor para el aire (la manguera es delgada por eso uso compresor)


----------



## solaris8

> lo unico que use:
> 
> -Nicromo de la secadora
> -Aislante termico de la secadora
> -El cuerpo de un cautin
> -Transformador de bajada hierro silicio 6:1 ,6 amperes
> -Compresor para el aire (la manguera es delgada por eso uso compresor)



Ver el archivo adjunto 103866

podrias ser mas detallado, lo unico que se ve es un par de cables y un tubo, supongo que dentro esta la resistencia calefactora.
pero como controlas el calor, el encendido y de cuanto seria el transformador y porque lo ocupa...bueno son algunos de los interrogantes que se me presentan....


----------



## yosimiro

Hola, volviendo a la secadora, yo no tocaría al menos al principio la velocidad de la turbina, porque al generar más calor, lo conveniente es que este permanezca en la carcasa el menor tiempo posible,y es muy importante encarrilar el aire disminuyendo el diámetro del conducto muy gradualmente de modo que el flujo se vaya acomodando y no se formen turbulencias que entorpezcan la salida.


----------



## tu jefa

"El lapiz no tiene ningun tipo de control" no uso triacs para regular el voltaje tampoco un interruptor sincronizado con el flujo de aire, es un diseño de lo mas basico y austero

el transformador se usa para bajar el voltaje de 120v a 20v para que el alambre no se caliente tan rápido y se vaya a fundir,el voltaje final lo determina la longitud del alambre de nicromo y la temperatura. 

Potencia consumida del alambre 102w a 20Vrms
Temperatura deseada(tf)            320ºC
P (resistividad nicromo)             1x10⁶ ohm*m
a (Coeficiente de temperatura)  0.0004 ºc^-1
Diámetro de alambre usado      0.0006m
Resistencia del alambre(Ro)      3.8 ohms
A Seccion transversal de alambre 0,000000283 m
Δt=tf-to=300ºC
Rf=Ro[1+a*Δt]=3.8[1+(0.0004*300)]=4.25 ohms
El lápiz lo fabrique de la siguiente manera:



Dentro de el tubo de metal del cautin, ubique una espiral de nicromo y lo aislé  del calor con una piezas de la secadora, realmente no se que material es pero aísla muy bien el calor del alambre (parece lana mineral comprimida).


La espiral la hice lo mas tupida posible; algunas partes del nicromo las aislé con unos tubos térmicos que también tiene la secadora(es la parte del centro del espiral).


El lápiz es alimentado con un transformador 6:1 120v a 20v entregando una corriente de 5.4 amperios (no esta rectificado, no hay necesidad).


El aire viene de un compresor y es regulado con un pedal;si me es posible les subo un vídeo y vean como trabaja y estos son algunos componentes que he removido de algunas placas para reciclar


----------



## dexromi

Te has rifado chavo esperamos ver videos de como es que usas el compresor. Saludos


----------



## tu jefa

Aqui esta el video de como trabaja






Perdon por la calidad, no es una videocámara

Les comento de algunas mejoras que le hice:

la primera de ellas es que me encontre entre la chatarra que tengo, un cable de cargador que le entra perfectamente en la parte superior junto con el tubo de aire (lo hace ver mas estetico XD y comodo)

En el video menciono;es probando a controlar la potencia con un dimmer tipico lo unico es que no tengo un diac para probarlo

Otro cambio que le pienso hacer es aumentar un poco el voltaje de salida para que  el alambre se caliente mas rapido alrederor de 4 o 5 volts con un total de  25volts a 6 amperios


----------



## DOSMETROS

Diac tenés uno celeste dentro de las lámparas ahorradoras de bajo consumo o metele un neon sin la resistencia serie.

Anda muy bonito tu des-soldador


----------



## dexromi

Te has rifado, me impresionó la velocidad con la que desolda.


----------



## froggy3k

se puede le puede colocar un alambre de 0.0005 m


----------



## GOchispaGO

Simple y barato:

instructables.com/id/Estación-De-Soldadura-Por-Aire-Caliente-15


----------



## mike1992

tu jefa dijo:


> "El lapiz no tiene ningun tipo de control" no uso triacs para regular el voltaje tampoco un interruptor sincronizado con el flujo de aire, es un diseño de lo mas basico y austero
> 
> el transformador se usa para bajar el voltaje de 120v a 20v para que el alambre no se caliente tan rápido y se vaya a fundir,el voltaje final lo determina la longitud del alambre de nicromo y la temperatura.
> 
> Potencia consumida del alambre 102w a 20Vrms
> Temperatura deseada(tf)            320ºC
> P (resistividad nicromo)             1x10⁶ ohm*m
> a (Coeficiente de temperatura)  0.0004 ºc^-1
> Diámetro de alambre usado      0.0006m
> Resistencia del alambre(Ro)      3.8 ohms
> A Seccion transversal de alambre 0,000000283 m
> Δt=tf-to=300ºC
> Rf=Ro[1+a*Δt]=3.8[1+(0.0004*300)]=4.25 ohms
> El lápiz lo fabrique de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103905
> 
> Dentro de el tubo de metal del cautin, ubique una espiral de nicromo y lo aislé  del calor con una piezas de la secadora, realmente no se que material es pero aísla muy bien el calor del alambre (parece lana mineral comprimida).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103906
> 
> La espiral la hice lo mas tupida posible; algunas partes del nicromo las aislé con unos tubos térmicos que también tiene la secadora(es la parte del centro del espiral).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103907
> 
> El lápiz es alimentado con un transformador 6:1 120v a 20v entregando una corriente de 5.4 amperios (no esta rectificado, no hay necesidad).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103908
> 
> El aire viene de un compresor y es regulado con un pedal;si me es posible les subo un vídeo y vean como trabaja y estos son algunos componentes que he removido de algunas placas para reciclar
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103909




Buenas, como estas quería preguntarte que longitud tiene el alambre que usaste.



y quería saber si me puedes explicar mas detalladamente el calculo de la temperatura según el alambre disponible, la longitud del mismo y la tensión y corriente necesaria, muchas gracias y espero que me ayudes me interesa mucho este tema.


----------



## mike1992

es cierto que son 2cm de alambre nicromo por voltio? osea para 12v son 24cm de alambre?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pensás que da lo mismo cualquier alambre de Nicrom ?¿?¿ 

Eso dependerá de la sección del alambre y cuantos ohms tenga por metro


----------



## yosimiro

mike1992 dijo:


> es cierto que son 2cm de alambre nicromo por voltio? osea para 12v son 24cm de alambre?



Según recuerdo, para que puedas usar esa longitud de alambre, este debe tener un diámetro inferior a 0,18 mm, si fuese de esa medida, serían aproximadamente 35cm.


----------



## mike1992

muchas gracias, yo no soy muy de saber hacer cálculos ni nada, solo me gusta reparar y armar cosas para aprender, no se a que se refieren con "Sección del alambre" y precisamente eso es lo que me gustaría que me explicaran, suponiendo que tenga alambre nicrom de 0.5mm y de 24cm de largo como calculo el voltaje al que debe trabajar, muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter

¿No habíamos quedado que no te gusta calcular?
Ve probando, de aquí a unos años, varios fusibles y varios km de hilo de nicrom desperdiciado a lo mejor funciona. 

Si quieres calcular, hablamos.
Los cálculos se hacen simplemente por vagancia y tacañería; cuesta menos trabajo y dinero calcular que dar palos de ciego.


----------



## DOSMETROS

mike1992 dijo:


> no se a que se refieren con "Sección del alambre" y precisamente eso es lo que me gustaría que me explicaran,


 
Alambre de mayor sección es mas grueso-gordo

Alambre de menor sección es mas flaco-fino


----------



## yosimiro

mike1992 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, yo no soy muy de saber hacer cálculos ni nada. Solo me gusta reparar y armar cosas para aprender.
> No se a que se refieren con "Sección del alambre" y precisamente eso es lo que me gustaría que me explicaran.
> Suponiendo que tenga alambre nicrom de 0.5mm y de 24cm de largo ¿Cómo calculo el voltaje al que debe trabajar?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Me tomé la libertad de corregirte un poco el modo de expresión.

Ahora bien..

*No sirven* esos datos.

Porque podría variar la característica del material.

Aquí puedes encontrar datos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/cuanto-nicrome-debo-usar-resistencia-soldador-118018/

También aquí.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calentar-nicrom-300ma-78509/

Y aquí.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cortar-vidrio-hilo-nicrom-69484/

Te puede parecer largo de leer, pero tienes ejemplos prácticos, y teoría.

Se te hace *indispensable*, tener un multímetro(tester).

La sección del alambre se calcula con la siguiente fórmula(por supuesto para alambre redondo).
Pi por radio al cuadrado.
O sea:
3,14 X (la mitad del diámetro) elevado al cuadrado.

En tu caso.

El diámetro de tu alambre es 0,5mm, entonces el radio serán 0,25.

Pero eso es solo el radio, que se debe multuplicar por si mismo(al cuadrado).

Entonces, 0,25 X 0,25 = 0,0625
Que multiplicados por pi, son un total de 0,19625 o* 0,196mm cuadrados.
** Esa es la sección de tu alambre.*

Pero todo esto, no te sirve de nada, si no puedes medir la resistividad del mismo, para poder calcular la tension(_voltaje_), y la intensidad(amperaje) con que lo debes alimentar.


Y una aclaración, no vayas a confundir sección, con diámetro, porque no tienen nada que ver uno con el otro.

Por ejemplo, esa sección de tu alambre(0,196mm cuadrados), se parece mucho al diámetro del que yo te dije(0,18mm), pero , porque tu diámetro es de 0,5mm, y el de mi alambre, es de 0,18mm.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Supongo que lo primero será saber el caudal, la temperatura de salida y la temperatura de entrada.
Con eso y el calor específico del aire sale la potencia.
De la potencia, conociendo la tensión de trabajo sale la resistencia
De la resistencia se calcula la longitud del hilo de nicrom necesario.

Al menos yo lo haría así


----------

